# What do you wear/ better ratings?



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Was wondering about what all of you wear when driving Uber/Lyft and if your affect your ratings?

I wear always black pants and sweaters. My hair is up most of the time and wear make up everyday. I try to be presentable, clean and smell good for my pax. I think it can help with your ratings as well.


what about you ?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I feel better when I dress nicer but honestly if you asked pax what you were wearing as soon as they got out they’d have no idea. Usually jeans and a casual button down, sleeves rolled up, guns out. 
But this probably differs between male/female drivers. Females get more tips than males. I usually just spray some air freshener in the backseat on the way and they say it smells nice when they get in.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I find the more cleavage I show the more tips I get. Unfortunately, I'm only up to a B-cup so there just isn't much cleavage to show. 

My new years resolution however is a high fat low exercise diet so I expect my man boobs to be a solid C-cup by summer!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

BadYota said:


> I feel better when I dress nicer but honestly if you asked pax what you were wearing as soon as they got out they'd have no idea. Usually jeans and a casual button down, sleeves rolled up, guns out.
> But this probably differs between male/female drivers. Females get more tips than males. I usually just spray some air freshener in the backseat on the way and they say it smells nice when they get in.


I know pax will not remember what you wear but I do know they appreciate when drivers a clean and well dressed. I am at the airy queue and see lots of them dressed like homeless . Sorry . Even the women are dressed horrible . One of them has her hair up like she slept in it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't believe clothes make a difference as long as you're clean and don't smell bad.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Illini said:


> I don't believe clothes make a difference as long as you're clean and don't smell bad.


Agree on clean smell but I do think being presentable by wearing nice clothes just as pants and sweaters is part of you presenting yourself. Does not mean expensive. From what I see/ saw in the past some drivers F/M look disheveled . Just my opinion.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeans and a long sleeve button down, untucked , sleeves rolled up..

Or My birthday suit really depends on the day... 😜😜😜


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sweatpants and a hoodie, but I always smell magnificent.

I have a 4.95 rating

I used to throw on some Hi Karate before a shift, but it drove the ladies too crazy, so now its soap, water and deodorant 😂


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

5$ Tee Shirt from AMZN, collared and non collared, non collared looks like Zuckerberg Tee Shirt. Main difference is that he only has 1 Tee Shirt and 1 trillion dollars and I got 1 trillion TEE Shirts and 0 dollars 😀
19.99$ Flex pants/Jeans with pockets
60-80$ Nike running shoes


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Dress jeans shirt or sweater, you should always represent yourself casual but neat clean smell good. That's just not RS you need to have pride in yourself. I get many compliments on car smells great, neat as well as I dress nice that more drivers should. I do believe it can effect tips


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I would surely have a 4.99 or 5.0 rating if I didn't dress for comfort.😂

The money's still green, even when you dress like you live on a buddy's couch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> Sweatpants and a hoodie, but I always smell magnificent.
> 
> I have a 4.95 rating
> 
> I used to throw on some Hi Karate before a shift, but it drove the ladies too crazy, so now its soap, water and deodorant &#128514;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UpNorth said:


> Dress jeans shirt or sweater, you should always represent yourself casual but neat clean smell good. That's just not RS you need to have pride in yourself. I get many compliments on car smells great, neat as well as I dress nice that more drivers should. I do believe it can effect tips


 Totally agreed. My car is washed every time I put gas in it. I vacuum it every night . I dress leggings or black pants with yoga sweaters. Always black and my usual red lipstick . Get lots of compliments from women more than men.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Illini said:


> I don't believe clothes make a difference as long as you're clean and don't smell bad.


I said I always wear sweatpants and a hoodie but that's not entirely accurate. I do actually drive on occasion wearing nice business casual attire when I drive on weeknights coming right from my day job.

I have noticed I get more tips when I'm dressed in comfortable clothes. I think the reason for that is I'm more comfortable dressed that way.

If you're the type that feels like a million bucks when you get dressed up then you're gonna act like a million bucks and your tips may increase as a result. If you're the laid back type that doesn't like getting dressed up and feels better in casual clothes then you're gonna be more pleasant and on your social game and your tips may increase as a result.

I think smelling good and keeping a clean car are more important than attire though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I like to be comfortable. Leggings or skinny jeans with a long tunic, Henley or hoodie. Sometimes my Ant gear.










Although I'm fond of wearing t shirts and hoodies with graphics on them, I make sure the logo/ sayings on my clothing are not offensive. For example, I will wear my Honey Badger Hoodies, or my Brooklyn ones, but I'll leave the one at home that says: "Vaff****lo. Means Hello in Italian." :wink::biggrin:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I like to be comfortable. Leggings or skinny jeans with a long tunic, Henley or hoodie. Sometimes my Ant gear.
> 
> View attachment 399632
> 
> ...


What the heck is a Tunic? Isn't that like a pope hat?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clothes are just one factor in how you present yourself. If you dress formally but don't match expectations otherwise (smell badly, talk inconsiderately, drive poorly), no one will care that you dressed up. If you are like @mch, you can dress however you want because people will like you. Likability is way more important than what you wear. What you wear is so contextual that it has a fairly minimal effect on how much you are liked as long as you generally meet expectations.

That said, if you are more comfortable wearing nice clothes, this will project confidence and you will probably do better in anything that you do, including rideshare. Dressing well can boost your own self regard which then boosts your appeal to many other people.

While doing rideshare, I dressed like this a lot (sometimes no blazer and a sweater, occasionally no collared shirt on a hot day).










If I dressed up any more than this, it would be too much for the context of UberX for me. Notice the shoes: these call into question whether I am actually dressing up, but they read as nice shoes either way. The shoes get positive comments a few times a week which occasionally gets me into a conversation with a stranger. And more importantly they are highly comfortable for driving all day in.

The other trick here is that I dress somewhat like this anyway. Since it's comfortable, pretty affordable, everyday wear, it's just an added bonus that it's perceived as "dressing up". I got good ratings and decent tips but I'm pretty sure if I dressed differently it would have been about the same.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Clothes are just one factor in how you present yourself. If you dress formally but don't match expectations otherwise (smell badly, talk inconsiderately, drive poorly), no one will care that you dressed up. If you are like @mch, you can dress however you want because people will like you. Likability is way more important than what you wear. What you wear is so contextual that it has a fairly minimal effect on how much you are liked as long as you generally meet expectations.
> 
> That said, if you are more comfortable wearing nice clothes, this will project confidence and you will probably do better in anything that you do, including rideshare. Dressing well can boost your own self regard which then boosts your appeal to many other people.
> 
> ...


Man, that's a really nice thing to say. Your style game is on point my friend.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> What the heck is a Tunic? Isn't that like a pope hat?


Tunic top. These are tunic tops.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Tunic top. These are tunic tops.
> 
> View attachment 399637
> View attachment 399638
> ...


I have a tunic, but I would get banned again if I posted a pic &#128541;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> What the heck is a Tunic? Isn't that like a pope hat?


Garment of choice for 12th century peasants and 21st century fashionistas alike.

Pope hat has endured that long as well, I believe. Both contextually the right thing to wear.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I like to be comfortable. Leggings or skinny jeans with a long tunic, Henley or hoodie. Sometimes my Ant gear.
> 
> View attachment 399632
> 
> ...


What a wonderful web you weave &#128525;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Tunic top. These are tunic tops.
> 
> View attachment 399637
> View attachment 399638
> ...


Ok that makes sense. Back in the day when I was an alter boy we wore tunics.

I was thinking pope hat because of the religion connection.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I like to be comfortable. Leggings or skinny jeans with a long tunic, Henley or hoodie. Sometimes my Ant gear.
> 
> View attachment 399632
> 
> ...


You know @virginiaisforlovers 
is now changing his name to @onmywaytolissetti after
looking at that picture right?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You know @virginiaisforlovers
> is now changing his name to @onmywaytolissetti after
> looking at that picture right?


Then he'll change it again to ouch, ouch , ouch, Lis has a wide collection of various toys to try out on VA.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Ok that makes sense. Back in the day when I was an alter boy we wore tunics.
> 
> I was thinking pope hat because of the religion connection.





waldowainthrop said:


> Garment of choice for 12th century peasants and 21st century fashionistas alike.
> 
> Pope hat has endured that long as well, I believe. Both contextually the right thing to wear.


Yes, I'm a fan of vintage English/European clothing. I own all of these and wear them often, but not when I'm driving rideshare


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am at the airy queue and see lots of them dressed like homeless


Because they are homeless. :biggrin:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes, I'm a fan of vintage English/European clothing. I own all of these and wear them often, but not when I'm driving rideshare
> 
> View attachment 399642
> View attachment 399643
> ...


You have very good taste.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Man, that's a really nice thing to say. Your style game is on point my friend.


One of my favorite songs


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You have very good taste.


T-shirts and hoodies are my comfort gear. When going out or even running errands at times I wear my English/peasant/steampunk look. My favourite .... :biggrin: ....type of coats are double breasted button up Peacoats. I own 7 of them in diffrent colours. :biggrin:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> T-shirts and hoodies are my comfort gear. When going out or even running errands at times I wear my English/peasant/steampunk look. My favourite .... :biggrin: ....type of coats are double breasted button up Peacoats. I own 7 of them in diffrent colours. :biggrin:
> View attachment 399654


America wants an update on your current status with VIFL and what u will wear on that first date? ❤
#doubletruckers
#steampunklook


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Jeans and a long sleeve button down, untucked , sleeves rolled up.


boo. Shorts, sport shirt, white socks. Oakley's.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Tunic top. These are tunic tops.
> 
> View attachment 399637
> View attachment 399638
> ...


Yep that is what I wear . Dresses in summer .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I almost always drive after my day job. So I'm dressed nice. I prefer lacy, flowy dresses. Looks nice and extremly comfortable. I also drive in Jean's, dressy pants and shirts.

But I switch any heels to flats when i drive.


Lissetti said:


> Yes, I'm a fan of vintage English/European clothing. I own all of these and wear them often, but not when I'm driving rideshare
> 
> View attachment 399642
> View attachment 399643
> ...


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love these! Like kinky, good girl.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love these! Like kinky, good girl.


Well then....Google the words "Steampunk Gothic"....and get your shopping on. Because that's what the look is called now. :thumbup::biggrin:

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...hUKEwiex5yywvnmAhVVqZ4KHWfQBVIQ4dUDCAc&uact=5


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was wondering about what all of you wear when driving Uber/Lyft and if your affect your ratings?
> 
> I wear always black pants and sweaters. My hair is up most of the time and wear make up everyday. I try to be presentable, clean and smell good for my pax. I think it can help with your ratings as well.
> 
> what about you ?


I wear what ever I like, usually very casual and a hat on most of the time. What I wear never got me a bad rating, it could've I dont know. My rating is very high tho


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if it was only that easy to get 'more' tips by what we wear. Nope.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Kilt, tank top, flip-flops and aviator goggles with vintage leather helmet. 

Sharp.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Winter time I wear jeans and a (usually) themed polo shirt. I have a pair of cantilever heel driving shoes that I wear for comfort. In the Spring Summer Early Fall I wear Cargo shorts, and occasionally I will drive in Flip Flops, but only good ones that stay on your feet.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Ok that makes sense. Back in the day when I was an alter boy we wore tunics.
> 
> I was thinking pope hat because of the religion connection.


You, an alter bay, we're you the sacrifice &#128541;


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

mbd said:


> 5$ Tee Shirt from AMZN, collared and non collared, non collared looks like Zuckerberg Tee Shirt. Main difference is that he only has 1 Tee Shirt and 1 trillion dollars and I got 1 trillion TEE Shirts and 0 dollars &#128512;
> 19.99$ Flex pants/Jeans with pockets
> 60-80$ Nike running shoes


Pretty much the same, except my t-shirts are from Walmart, and i wear shorts in the summer. I also wear Asics..**** Nike! lol
What brand flex-jeans? I bought mine at Costco, but they don't sell them there anymore and they're about $40 online now, so I'm looking for a cheaper alternative.

I think as long as you, your car and your clothes are relatively clean and neat, you're good to go.

I've seen guys in dirty, baggy sweats, flip-flops, wife-beaters or muscle-tanks..not a good look.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was wondering about what all of you wear when driving Uber/Lyft and if your affect your ratings?
> 
> I wear always black pants and sweaters. My hair is up most of the time and wear make up everyday. I try to be presentable, clean and smell good for my pax. I think it can help with your ratings as well.
> 
> what about you ?


Sounds like a great attitude. Would tip you generously, with 5☆. &#128077;


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I wear jeans or Dickies, black v-neck tee shirts, 1/4-zip sweater or a hoodie, Piloti driving shoes and a cap. Both myself and my car are always clean. I live in San Francisco where hoodies are the equivalent of the east coast's blazer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Totally agreed. My car is washed every time I put gas in it. I vacuum it every night . I dress leggings or black pants with yoga sweaters. Always black and my usual red lipstick . Get lots of compliments from women more than men.


&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

I drive at night so no one really pays attention to me lol.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

During winter I have these sweet blue pajamas that are real warm. On top I wear an ugly sweater plus socks with sandals. I usually spray some cologne, deodorant, brush teeth, and always make sure to have smelly things in my car. I look like the cleanest sleeper with my PJ's on and sandals. But sometimes I do a good 5 hours at night and I want to be comfortable. Pax don't mind, and they always comment about how good my car smells. I will say though, that whenever I get out of the car to put some luggage in the back, I get great comments about my look. Real chill, laid back, and comfortable.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Castaneda7189 said:


> During winter I have these sweet blue pajamas that are real warm. On top I wear an ugly sweater plus socks with sandals. I usually spray some cologne, deodorant, brush teeth, and always make sure to have smelly things in my car. I look like the cleanest sleeper with my PJ's on and sandals. But sometimes I do a good 5 hours at night and I want to be comfortable. Pax don't mind, and they always comment about how good my car smells. I will say though, that whenever I get out of the car to put some luggage in the back, I get great comments about my look. Real chill, laid back, and comfortable.


I'd be afraid you'd be so relaxed that you'd fall asleep on me! :laugh:


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Track pants and Nike hoodies in the winter time, regular or graphic tee with basketball shorts in the summer. And I have to always wear my cologne (Armani Code)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

first nobody cares how you dress. wear whatever you like even pajama pants i did once . and flip flops . .
I was at the airport wearing a tee shirt that said . I know avocados are extra. The shirt had a picture of 1 on it and a pr of shorts. 
other drivers wear those cheap nasty suit shirts dress pants .
There were a lot of people pointing and laughing at me that were waiting for rides i stand by the trunk waiting for the pax.
pax walks up we load there luggage they say nice shirt . They ask me why other drivers wear those cheap suites .
i get a 15 dollar tip . i did really well that night many tips . i shop here https://www.fivebelow.com/style/tops-and-tees.html
i wear shirt that kids would wear i like them just because im 40plus does not mean i cant have fun. 
Why wear a suit ? This job is not a real job be your self and have fun. 
Any job you cant have fun doing you should quit its not worth it life is short .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Had a half day today and drove this afternoon. Ill be heading back out to drive again for a little while tonight.

Tonights attire


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I almost always drive after my day job. So I'm dressed nice. I prefer lacy, flowy dresses. Looks nice and extremly comfortable. I also drive in Jean's, dressy pants and shirts.
> 
> But I switch any heels to flats when i drive.
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love these! Like kinky, good girl.


Kang in heels...&#129300; &#129316;


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was wondering about what all of you wear when driving Uber/Lyft and if your affect your ratings?
> 
> I wear always black pants and sweaters. My hair is up most of the time and wear make up everyday. I try to be presentable, clean and smell good for my pax. I think it can help with your ratings as well.
> 
> what about you ?


Sweat pants and t shirts. Could care less and so do the pax


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I strive for neat and comfy - clean tee shirt tucked into shorts or trackpants, ASICS sneakers


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I usually only work Saturday nights. Sunday is my shower day and laundry day. I have one pair of jeans and two t-shirts, two pairs of socks and no underwear. Tips suck but my rating is pretty good 4.9


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sweat pants and a hoodie


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Boxer shorts a wife beater and barefoot bruh.... I also have 4 days stubble and bedhead just for good measure. 
Sometimes I'll rock a slingshot ala Borat....

Seriously though, jeans a tshirt and my northface in the winter. summer is usually shorts a tshirt and sneakers its uber bruh just dont be a slob


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i have a full collection of merkins...


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I try and let my Double D gut show as much as possible. It lets passengers know ive hit rock bottom. What's more depressing than a homeless person? A homeless person driving Uber. I'll let them know I shower at 24 hour fitness and the membership is eating into my profit margin. I'd like to use more than my gym hand towel to dry myself off but I used my one bath towel to clean up puke from a late night trip.

I've gotten smart and use my hoodie as a pillow to sleep between airport trips. The drool on it looks like sperm. People probably stare, but I'd have to look them in the eye to know for sure and all my riders like to sit right behind my drivers seat. Some days I wonder if I'd be better off if they just shank me like I've always worried they would . My take is down to $0.64/mile. A few more cents and I can fulfill my dream of donating 100% of my time and money.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

When I first started I was wore a nice shirt and slacks. Now I wear a nice shirt and Levi's. Ratings have coincidentally gone up with Levis.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was wondering about what all of you wear when driving Uber/Lyft and if your affect your ratings?
> 
> I wear always black pants and sweaters. My hair is up most of the time and wear make up everyday. I try to be presentable, clean and smell good for my pax. I think it can help with your ratings as well.
> 
> what about you ?


I always start the day in my all black Speedo &#128527;

Works everytime


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Like an idiot, I posted this on the wrong thread earlier.

This evenings driving attire


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The only time I'll wear "business casual" is when I am going to / coming from an occasion that called for it, such as day job or church. Otherwise I wear worn out jeans, fleeces, and a hunting camo hat. About as fancy as I get during those "otherwise" situations is a collared brewery work shirt or a Hawaiian shirt.

I think I actually get higher ratings and more tips when I dress down, but that could be due to the hours I drive under those circumstances.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

While I havent picked out the rest of tonights ensemble. It will start with the Jeff Spicoli Colt 45 t shirt.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mch said:


> If you're the laid back type that doesn't like getting dressed up and feels better in casual clothes then you're gonna be more pleasant and on your social game and your tips may increase as a result.
> 
> I think smelling good and keeping a clean car are more important


Bingo.

Jean's or sweats and a T shirt for me. First better tips, I wear a smile and some good jokes.

Then again, I'm only driving X. If I drove higher service levels, I'd dress better.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Hoodie...and shorts....or dri fit shirt and shorts


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Typical black man sweatpants no underwear
#I don't know what it is but it's loss
#You gon learn today


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I prefer the professional look...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

This time of year in Boston, a North Face fleece and cords. In the summer usually a v-neck T and comfortable, lightweight pants. If I work weekend mornings, sweatshirt and sweatpants. Always clean sneakers. I chose comfort over style if I'm gonna be in a car for hours. But clothes and car are clean and smell good. With a 4.99 rating I will keep on keeping on.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

When it’s cool here in Florida, on weekend nights, black suit and tie.
Summertime, nice slacks and a polo.
Florida heat, black shorts and a white polo.

Rating? I could care less.
Tips! Yeah, that’s what counts.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

My favorite orange death row jumpsuit freshly pressed

cancellation fees on deck all day


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> skinny jeans with a long tunic.


How do you manage to get that tookas into "skinny" jeans?.



Lissetti said:


> I'll leave the one at home that says: "Vaff****lo. Means Hello in Italian."


I guess that this means that I should not wear the T-Shirt that says "_Va te faire calicer. Bienvenu à Montréal_" .....or the one that says "_Bienvenue à Montréal. Tu veux-tu prendre un botte..............drette asteure?_"


----------



## Dontmessinmyride (Jan 1, 2020)

Dress for comfort (6-12 hours of driving), shower right before I go out, my car is detailed daily after school by son (big allowance every two weeks), I power wash vehicle before I gas up, be nice to everyone, smile, 4.97 rating. Was 4.98 two weeks ago but some dude didn't like my insisting of him needing to take a tissue as he inhaled his cold every two seconds. I took that 2* like a champ lol.



mch said:


> Sweatpants and a hoodie, but I always smell magnificent.
> 
> I have a 4.95 rating
> 
> I used to throw on some Hi Karate before a shift, but it drove the ladies too crazy, so now its soap, water and deodorant &#128514;


Hi Karate?!!! Dad?!?! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> I used to throw on some Hi Karate before a shift, but it drove the ladies too crazy, so now its soap, water and deodorant





Dontmessinmyride said:


> Hi Karate?!!! Dad?!?!







They still sell it in Great Britain:


----------



## Dontmessinmyride (Jan 1, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They still sell it in Great Britain:


Lmao you never forget that stank!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dontmessinmyride said:


> Lmao you never forget that stank!


There was this kid in eighth grade who liked girls but they did not like him. He saw this commercial, mowed a couple of lawns and went out and bought a bottle of the stuff. (I am, of course, dating myself, as young men no longer have to go out and do grunge jobs to get funding for whatever they want. When I was that age, you were respected for that. Now, your peers consider you a "loser" if you do that.)

He poured the stuff all over himself before he came to school. You could smell this kid as he was coming off the main street and down to the school. He lasted about three periods until one of his teachers shipped him off to the Vice-Principal. The Vice-Principal sent him to the P.E. coaches who had him run laps until he worked up a good sweat. Then the P.E. coaches, apparently on the Vice-Principal's instructions, told him to go home and take a bath and not to come back with all that stuff on him. He did it and made it back for last period. Some of us had to advise him not to do this, again. One of the P.E. coaches actually took him aside and instructed him in the discreet application of aftershave.

You are correct, though.......the SMELL!.....................................even when used "discreetly"...........................

If use lime you must, there is this one from Bermuda that is discreet. It is called Royall Lyme:










I never used to use aftershave. Girlfriend went into a parfumerie, once, and asked the guy there what he would recommend for a guy who will not use aftershave. He sold her this. She gave it to me one Christmas. It is the only aftershave that I will use, if I use any.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Assless chaps, always get you and help with luggage.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Black addidas track pants and a pull over pull over shirt (either in blue, gray or white)


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

I wear blue jeans, a grey hoodie I picked up from Walmart for 7 bucks, and the same Under Armour work boots I use on my regular job. 

I think it's more about your personality than it is what you are wearing. I think what you're wearing is more important if you're driving Lux or Black. But for regular UberX, fuggetaboutit. The pay isn't high enough for me to dress up.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

docker shorts, sports shirt, docker shoes. Don't give a poop if pax notices or not.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know pax will not remember what you wear but I do know they appreciate when drivers a clean and well dressed.


not true.

I've had several female drivers showing a little leg or a little cleavage and not only do I still remember them, but they got an extra little tip from me, in more than one way


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

I can't wear jeans and drive all day , so Its nice sweat pants and a pull over casual shirt or ocassional hoodie depending on weather.. Always black pants or grey though and a nice pair of black Nike sneaks, I have to be comfortable , I'm not driving around in a suit and tie lol.. My hair is always clean and I make sure I smell good , got mamy compliments on the smell of my car.. U have to be comfortable to make others feel comfortable.. They say dress and the client that you will be picking up, that's impossible in Philly at night , everybody dresses different.. Just sayin , I'm over a 4.9 so i must be doing something right.

I did test it out , I wore a hat turned backwards , nothing changed , I usually pick up either strippers or drunks or when the morning comes around Its the 6am construction guys.. As long as u look clean and your car is clean , It doesn't seem to make any difference, Unless your a girl/woman i guess.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I usually wear slacks that accent my package and a nice dress shirt.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Iann said:


> I usually wear slacks that accent my package and a nice dress shirt.


You can accent your package by watching porn in between rides


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can accent your package by watching porn in between rides


I mean seriously, who hasn't rubbed one out between rides?

@Cableguynoe you can't be the only one. Lol.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sweats pants at BWI RIGHT NOW


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sweats pants at BWI RIGHT NOW


I wear them much better than that. Half of these anti sweatpants MFers are driving around trying to get laid. They have to dress up. They need all the help they can get.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Pretty much the same, except my t-shirts are from Walmart, and i wear shorts in the summer. I also wear [email protected]@@@ Nike! lol
> What brand flex-jeans? I bought mine at Costco, but they don't sell them there anymore and they're about $40 online now, so I'm looking for a cheaper alternative.
> 
> I think as long as you, your car and your clothes are relatively clean and neat, you're good to go.
> ...


Hey, I wear swim trunks, sandals and tee shirts, but everyone wears the same here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Iann said:


> I mean seriously, who hasn't rubbed one out between rides?
> 
> @Cableguynoe you can't be the only one. Lol.


He didn't say he rubs one out. I think he meant to get a little "fluffy".


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Even the women are dressed horrible. One of them has her hair up like she slept in it.


This is an interesting statement...

I'm picturing one of the lucky gals has her own hair and 'sleeps in it' and the others have to wear wigs, or... are we talking other hair...

would you mind elaborating, please?
.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know pax will not remember what you wear but I do know they appreciate when drivers a clean and well dressed. I am at the airy queue and see lots of them dressed like homeless . Sorry . Even the women are dressed horrible . One of them has her hair up like she slept in it.


I slept in my hair last night.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Me too . Wearing a high pony tail today while wearing sweatpants.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeans and cowboy boots. A little cologne which the women always ask me to let their man put on a little
cause it smells so good.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Jeans and cowboy boots. A little cologne which the women always ask me to let their man put on a little
> cause it smells so good.


First time ever I hear of someone wanting to smell like an Uber driver


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> First time ever I hear of someone wanting to smell like an Uber driver


Lol. I always smell good. I keep a bottle of cologne in my car and they're always like can I put some on my man.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> One of them has her hair up like she slept in it.


Yeah.....sorry about that. My hair tells me how we are going to look today.










Not the other way around...









So is my life....&#128528;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah.....sorry about that. My hair tells me how we are going to look today.
> 
> View attachment 406741
> 
> ...


Love your hair .



The queen &#128120; said:


> Love your hair .


Nice color .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Love your hair .
> 
> 
> Nice color .


That's from the Irish in me. I was born with red hair.......

https://uberpeople.net/threads/two-truths-and-a-lie-the-game-of-deception.367595/
.......but now its turned to a dark copper/auburn color that gets strawberry blonde streaks in the summer. It always looks dark brown at night though, hence the avatar.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> That's from the Irish in me. I was born with red hair.......
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/two-truths-and-a-lie-the-game-of-deception.367595/
> .......but now its turned to a dark copper/auburn color that gets strawberry blonde streaks in the summer.


Tried 2 salons to have that exact color and both messed it up. Now I am dark auburn.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Tried 2 salons to have that exact color and both messed it up. Now I am dark auburn.


My hair is naturally curly so I stay away from strong hair colors. Tints only. To make dark hair light, you need a lightening agent (peroxide) which is hard on the hair and highly destructive to very curly hair. Dries it out and turns it to that "cotton" look. I tried to be a Mariah blonde twice in my life and gave up. Totally destroyed my hair til it grew out.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

This is the exact color I want and I can’t find a good salon who can give it me . The last 2 times I had orange color in my hair and I paid almost 400$. 😡


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> This is the exact color I want and I can't find a good salon who can give it me . The last 2 times I had orange color in my hair and I paid almost 400$. &#128545;


If you have Celtic in you, that recessive red is going to come out in the lightning process. In order to get all the red out of your hair they have to strip the hair color up to white, the dye back down with the blonde.

You still sure you want to do this? How bout a nice Ombre created with extensions?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> If you have Celtic in you, that recessive red is going to come out in the lightning process. In order to get all the red out of your hair they have to strip the hair color up to white, the dye back down with the blonde.
> 
> You still sure you want to do this? How bout a nice Ombre created with extensions?
> 
> View attachment 406752


No Celtic in me. I like that. Will look into it. Thank you .


----------

